# MẸ BẦU 3 THÁNG GIỮA NÊN ĂN GÌ?



## tranmyhuyen (25/8/21)

Mẹ ơi, khi mang thai, nhu cầu năng lượng tăng lên, cùng với đó là nỗi lo về việc cân đối dinh dưỡng. Quá thiếu hoặc quá thừa chất dinh dưỡng đều gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mẹ và bé. 

Bây giờ các mẹ không lo về vấn đề dinh dưỡng trong thai kỳ nữa, vì đã có Ngân hàng thực đơn dinh dưỡng đăng tải tại trang https://bit.ly/dinhduongmevabe4 được xây dựng từ 2.500 món ăn ngon miệng, đa dạng thực phẩm và đã được phê duyệt bởi Bộ Y tế.


Website còn cung cấp các công cụ hỗ trợ dinh dưỡng, sức khỏe của mẹ và bé bao gồm (không mất phí đâu nhé)

- Theo dõi cân nặng của mẹ trong giai đoạn thai kì và sự phát triển của bé đến 5 tuổi

- Kiểm tra mẹ và bé đã ăn đủ dinh dưỡng chưa 

- Kiến thức chăm sóc dinh dưỡng, sức khỏe cho mẹ và bé

 Tham khảo thực đơn một ngày cho mẹ bầu 3 tháng giữa nè.





Bữa sáng với bánh mì bò bít tết và nước cam tươi





Menu bữa trưa: Cơm - Canh đậu cô-ve cà rốt nấu sườn - Chả trứng - Gỏi bông bí - Nho





Bữa phụ 1 với sữa chua và một ly sữa tươi tách béo không đường





Menu bữa tối: Lẩu hải sản hoa đồng nội - Trứng cút bách hoa - Dưa hấu





Bữa phụ 2 với thanh long và một ly sữa tươi tách béo không đường


----------

